# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Puerto Rico / Dominican Travel Forum >  >  San Juan for a year?

## fins85258

I may have an oppotunity to go to San Juan and work for a year building a project for Uncle Sam and I need some input on cost of living. I don't need anything fancy just a nice little place in a safe neighborhood. I'll be living on perdium of about $3000/ month since my pay will be going home to the states to run the household.

So is it doable or am I going to starve in a rat hole?

----------


## JC

How many people moving with you? Have you negotiated transportation or car or do you have to get it yourself out of the $3,000 budget?

You can get a decent apartment (studio or 1 bedroom) for rent with furniture in the Condado or Isla Verde areas (I prefer Condado) for $1,000 to $1,500 a month. Utilities usually are not included but some include water. Electricity $125.00, water $35.00, basic cable tv $45.00 with premium channels and hd $90.00.

Cars are expensive because they include in the price anywhere from 20% to 35% tax depending on the model, brand and luxuries, etc. Usually they have the same list price as in the USA but they add the tax to the list price.

I would say that groceries are more expensive compared to the US (about 10% to 15%).

If you have any other questions, I'll be around.



*I'm a long time lurker of the forum since we decided to have our November 2011 Honeymoon at SBH and decided to register to help fins.

----------


## bto

How nice of you, JC!  

Welcome to the forum...no more lurking! 

I'm sure fins will appreciate your help.

----------


## fins85258

JC, 

Thanks for the input and welcome to the forum or as I like to call it "the ship wreck". A lot of great people here to get to know and like you, quite helpful. I would be the only person traveling but I can see I need to do a lot of research to figure out the viability of this.

Thanks again, Gregg

----------


## lmj

Gregg,
I have a friend who is in San Juan for a year+ with her husband, who works for the VA.  I'd be happy to put you in touch with her, she probably has a very good handle on current costs for moving there for a year.  PM me if you'd like her email info.
All the best,
Lynn

----------

